# P9700 vs T9600



## Magn3s1um (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm buying my first laptop for school (gaming notebook) and I know quite a bit about computers, just I can't seem to find the answer to this question because these two processors are relatively new. What is the difference between:

Intel® Montevina Core 2 Duo Mobile P9700 Dual-Core Processor (2x 2.8GHz/6MB Cache/1066FSB)

and

Intel® Montevina Core 2 Duo Mobile T9600 Dual-Core Processor (2x 2.80GHz/6MB Cache/1066FSB) 

other than power consumption, I could find really no difference as no one has done benchmarks to compare the two. Can anyone enlighten me as to the one I should choose? Or sway me? The prices doesn't matter cause the ones only 35 bucks more.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

the only difference is power consumption and performance, the P9700 uses less power, the T9600 uses more power, and will give you a little better performance over the P9700


----------

